# Melbourne Cube Day 2014



## TimMc (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

Melbourne Cube Day 2014 will be hosted at Camberwell Grammar School on Sunday the 9th of November!

More info an registration:
http://speedcubing.com.au/

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Oct 16, 2014)

Yay for late announcements.


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 16, 2014)

I


TimMc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Melbourne Cube Day 2014 will be hosted at Camberwell Grammar School on Sunday the 9th of November!
> 
> ...



I'll enter if I can get there


----------



## bran (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't make it due to the year 12 exams :/


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 16, 2014)

EXAMS!!!!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 16, 2014)

damn  another comp in Melbourne .. 
do you guys ever have Comps in Brisbane ? :-o


----------



## Dene (Oct 16, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> damn  another comp in Melbourne ..
> do you guys ever have Comps in Brisbane ? :-o



We're working on it. Our last attempt had to be delayed. Basically we host Melbourne comps because we live here. We need someone in Brisbane to take the initiative and organise one for us to come and delegate.


----------



## epride17 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys 
Remember to bring some extra money as we will be selling some cubes at the comp
Available are 
10x dayan 2x2 5 black 5 white
10x Fangshi shisuang 2x2 5 black 5 white
10x shengshou mirror blocks 10 silver
10x dayan megaminx 5 black 5 white
10x gear cube 5 black 5 white
10x moyu aolong v2 5 black 5 white
10x moyu lingpo 5 black 5 white
message me if you would like to reserve any


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Extremely sorry last minute: I'll not be able to attend the competition tomorrow.

Cheers, Jack.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 8, 2014)

Good luck kids


----------



## pappas (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll take it it's too late to register? :confused:

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Nov 9, 2014)

pappas said:


> I'll take it it's too late to register? :confused:
> 
> Good luck everyone.



Registration has closed. Please contact Tim if you would like to compete.


----------



## pappas (Nov 9, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Registration has closed. Please contact Tim if you would like to compete.



Thanks. It was a joke though.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2014)

Went state lib. Wrote half an essay and headed home. 
Definitely benefited from the extra study I got from not ccompeting :tu

Nice OH single Jay


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Went state lib. Wrote half an essay and headed home.
> Definitely benefited from the extra study I got from not ccompeting :tu
> 
> Nice OH single Jay



Hurrrr not the same without you.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Nov 9, 2014)

DYK 
i didn't make a single round of finals
i sub-40 single on 4x4
moyu 5x5's are good
todays scramles were lol


----------



## Faz (Nov 9, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Went state lib. Wrote half an essay and headed home.
> Definitely benefited from the extra study I got from not ccompeting :tu
> 
> Nice OH single Jay



haha yep I basically did the same thing last year - should have competed 

dat 2x2x2 block in round 1 group C


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Faz said:


> haha yep I basically did the same thing last year - should have competed
> 
> dat 2x2x2 block in round 1 group C



Ooh you changed your username!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Nov 9, 2014)

2x2 0.92 scramble anyone?


----------



## pappas (Nov 10, 2014)

Second fastest podium! 
Congrats Feliks, Jayden and Kirt


----------



## Randomno (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Ooh you changed your username!



And he became a mod or got a custom title.


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2014)

Randomno said:


> And he became a mod or got a custom title.



haha no, Brest gave me that.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2014)

Randomno said:


> And he got a custom title.





Faz said:


> haha no, Brest gave me that.



terrible comprehension.

Also ****, nice podium guys :tu


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> terrible comprehension.



I don't get it...?


----------



## Faz (Nov 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I don't get it...?



I misread 'or' as 'and'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 10, 2014)

Faz said:


> I misread 'or' as 'and'



Also sarcasm doesn't come across text as well, "terrible" was a joke. Anyway, next Melbourne comp is next year right?


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2014)

Next planned comp is Lifestyle Seasons end of January.


----------

